# Anyone Heading back to Seattle or PNW anytime soon?



## Rhavak (Jan 23, 2019)

My husband and I are riding our motorcycle through Mexico and are looking for someone to take our guitar back to Seattle. The guitar belongs to my dad, so we don’t want to sell it or leave it here. We will be going to Central America soon and don’t want to travel with it anymore. Is anyone heading to Seattle or near Seattle anytime soon?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Rhavak said:


> My husband and I are riding our motorcycle through Mexico and are looking for someone to take our guitar back to Seattle. The guitar belongs to my dad, so we don’t want to sell it or leave it here. We will be going to Central America soon and don’t want to travel with it anymore. Is anyone heading to Seattle or near Seattle anytime soon?


https://www.fedex.com/ratefinder/mobilestandalone?method=getQuickQuote

FedEx Mexico can ship the guitar from CDMX to Seattle economy for a 4 pound package for $1231.99 pesos.


----------

